

Show HN: Android Bootstrap - A bootstrapping template/generator for Android Apps - donnfelker
http://www.androidbootstrap.com

======
Breakthrough
I'm definitely going to check this out... It's such a pain to start developing
an Android app from scratch, especially if you aren't familiar with mobile
development.

~~~
donnfelker
Yup, this is exactly why I released it. I feel the same way about starting a
new project: A way of "Ahhh crap, I have to set this thing up for the next few
days" before I can even become productive.

------
ctruman
This is awesome. Kicks the butt of the ios boilerplate project.

How does he do the project generation?

~~~
donnfelker
The project generation is quite naive actually. Its just a brute force search
and replace with regex. Then the folder creation is done by using the package
name as the folder structure, creating the folders, then copying the updated
files to the new directory and wiping the old one. Its all in node. Find the
source here: github.com/donnfelker/android-bootstrap-site

